# Inline Equipment



## james3200 (25 Nov 2007)

Anyone know of something i could add inline on my filter setup where i could add say for example some purigen, carbon or whatevber needed? This would be ideal for me as getting out my eheim 2260 is a big job..

Thanks,
James


----------



## Themuleous (25 Nov 2007)

Interesting Idea.  Don't know of anything specially, but I'm sure you could easily make something, with some piping and connectors and silicone sealant.  If you used some in-line taps like the eheim ones, you could isolate it for easy removal as well. 

Sam


----------



## james3200 (25 Nov 2007)

Good idea, I have seen a few DIY projects online of co2 reactors, something on those lines would do the job i recon..? But if i could like you say use some quick disconnects, which i already have, and stuff a section of the return pipe with some purigen for eg that would be easy + you would see the state of the purigen if i used some clear hose.. I may give that a go and see what the flow rate is like..


----------



## Themuleous (25 Nov 2007)

Yeh good idea.  What you could do is as you say just fill a section of the actual filter tubing with the stuff plug each end with filter wool to hold it in place.  That would save having to built a container to put inline.  If you used clear tubing rather than the green stuff and also perhaps find a way to use 16mm or 25mm tubing to increase capacity?  That might make things tricky though if thats not the size the filter used.

Sam


----------



## james3200 (25 Nov 2007)

Or... I could just get an internal that i have spare and stuff it with purigen, its only a temporary soloution for the first few months while the tank matures.. less risky too IMO

James


----------



## Themuleous (25 Nov 2007)

Better plan


----------



## Ed Seeley (25 Nov 2007)

There are inline reactors available for marine tanks.

www.aquatics-online.co.uk Calcium/Media reactors

www.fish4aquatics.com Reactors

Some are fluidised but others aren't.  Would be cheaper to use an internal filter!


----------



## Themuleous (25 Nov 2007)

Didnt think of those, but they aren't cheap, espcially for what they are!

Sam


----------



## beeky (26 Nov 2007)

That's because they have the word "marine" on the box....


----------



## Themuleous (26 Nov 2007)

Haha I nearly wrote that, Beeky


----------



## Ed Seeley (26 Nov 2007)

beeky said:
			
		

> That's because they have the word "marine" on the box....



Too right.

There is one 'word' that'd make them even more expensive though...


ADA!


----------

